# Mit 'on mouse over' anderes bild an einem bestimmten ort anzeigen lassen



## mccooker77 (20. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe ein Mannschaftsfoto. Nun möchte ich über jedem Kopf ein area shape machen. Dies ja noch kein problem. 

Jetzt will ich aber, dass wenn man über den Kopf fährt, an einem bestimmten Ort auf der Seite (z.b. am seitenrand) ein Portraitfoto auftaucht. 

Für Eure Hilfe danke ich im Voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2005)

Hallo,....

Das Sinnvollste wäre, du packst das Bild schon von vornherein dorthin, wo du es brauchst(als src kannst du bspw. ein transparentes GIF verwenden).

Beim onmouseover musst du dann nur die *src* - Eigenschaft dieses Bildes ändern:

```
onmouseover="document.nameDesBildes.src='erwin.jpg';"
```


----------



## mccooker (20. August 2005)

Vielen Dank erstmal für dein Tipp:

Wo muss ich das einbinden?

Oben habe ich das leere Bild:

<img src="leer.gif"  name="leer" width="108" height="151">

Unten den area-Code:

<map name="Map">
  <area shape="rect" coords="135,174,352,296" ahref="onmouseover="document.leer.src='manu.jpg';"">
</map>

was stimmt da noch nicht?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2005)

nehme das: *ahref="onmouseover="document.leer.src='manu.jpg';""* aus dem area und setze dafür das ein, was ich gepostet habe.


----------



## mccooker (20. August 2005)

Ganz geil, hat geklappt! Vielen Dank!

Weisst du, wie ich dazu noch text einfügen könnte?


----------



## chofer02 (20. August 2005)

mccooker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ganz geil, hat geklappt! Vielen Dank!
> 
> Weisst du, wie ich dazu noch text einfügen könnte?


 Du könntest darunter noch ein DIV machen und dieses Feld beim klicken beschreiben:
das DIV
	
	
	



```
<div id="beschreibung">&nbsp;</div>
```
der onmouseover
	
	
	



```
onmouseover="document.nameDesBildes.src='erwin.jpg';document.getElementById('beschreibung').innerHTML='Erwin';"
```
Christoph


----------

